# Coweta co 1500 acre trophy club



## GSE (Jun 14, 2017)

Need a few members for a quality managed club. Dues are $950 Has. camp site. 110" min on bucks. property is near the river.  call 770 313 1955


----------



## thebuckslayer (Jun 16, 2017)

How many members? Also, what part of Coweta?


----------



## GSE (Jun 23, 2017)

The property is in the NW corner of the  county next the chattahoochee state park.


----------



## Hunter922 (Jun 23, 2017)

thebuckslayer said:


> How many members?



How many Members? Pin In Pin out or private areas?


----------



## GSE (Jun 29, 2017)

club full now.


----------

